# BB Visa



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi guys

What does. BB visa look like


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What does. BB visa look like


It's not a visa issued on paper. It is only a ink stamp that is stamped in your passport upon arrival and then signed and dated.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> It's not a visa issued on paper. It is only a ink stamp that is stamped in your passport upon arrival and then signed and dated.


So when my Filipina wife and I arrive at the airport in Philippines, which line should I get in to get the BB stamp? People with Philippines passport or foreign passport ? or do I stand alone with foreign passport line with marriage license ??? Thank you in advance !!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

justice said:


> So when my Filipina wife and I arrive at the airport in Philippines, which line should I get in to get the BB stamp? People with Philippines passport or foreign passport ? or do I stand alone with foreign passport line with marriage license ??? Thank you in advance !!!!


I've never used a BB visa so have no idea on what line. Others here may know or simply as upon arrival. 

Jet Lag


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There is no special queue for the BB visa. You approach the counter with your wife and let her do the talking. She needs to ask Immigration Officer for you to get one. If they give you one (which they will 99% of the time), it will be dated for 1 year. You are free to roam about the country and not deal with Immigration for a whole year. At the end of 1 year, you convert the visa to a Tourist Visa (pay fees) or leave country for a mini-vacation with the wife and get another one upon your return. And bring your Marriage Certificate just in case.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

jon1 said:


> There is no special queue for the BB visa. You approach the counter with your wife and let her do the talking. She needs to ask Immigration Officer for you to get one. If they give you one (which they will 99% of the time), it will be dated for 1 year. You are free to roam about the country and not deal with Immigration for a whole year. At the end of 1 year, you convert the visa to a Tourist Visa (pay fees) or leave country for a mini-vacation with the wife and get another one upon your return. And bring your Marriage Certificate just in case.


Thank you so much for the info ....


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Since you are still in the States, a good source for The details of the BB program is by calling the Philippine Consulate who services your state. The map is here.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

BB Program here.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consular & Other Services


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

jon1 said:


> There is no special queue for the BB visa. You approach the counter with your wife and let her do the talking. She needs to ask Immigration Officer for you to get one. If they give you one (which they will 99% of the time), it will be dated for 1 year. You are free to roam about the country and not deal with Immigration for a whole year. At the end of 1 year, you convert the visa to a Tourist Visa (pay fees) or leave country for a mini-vacation with the wife and get another one upon your return. And bring your Marriage Certificate just in case.


Exactly as we have done. I am on my 2nd BB stamp in my American passport and if I remember ESV(another member of this forum) and her Husband are on their 3rd or 4th BB stamp. We went to the counter for people with Philippine Passports. Be sure to have your Marriage Certificate handy as you may or may not be asked to show. We had to show the Cert in Hong Kong before they would allow me to board for Manila on our last mini-vacation to renew the BB stamp.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota (though marriage) visa*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What does. BB visa look like


You could knock out your 13a Non-quota Visa before you get here, I'm not sure how long you plan on staying but if it's a plan to retire I'd get that Visa, it shouldn't take you very long to acquire this but to mess with it here is a royal pain and more steps involved.

I got my 13a Visa completed in two months, but did everything through the mail and they had question so it was sort of delayed, If you live near a Philippine Consulate you could knock out the Visa real quick, I'm sure in under a month, I've heard of guys getting it accomplished stateside in a matter of days.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

jon1 said:


> There is no special queue for the BB visa. You approach the counter with your wife and let her do the talking. She needs to ask Immigration Officer for you to get one. If they give you one (which they will 99% of the time), it will be dated for 1 year. You are free to roam about the country and not deal with Immigration for a whole year. At the end of 1 year, you convert the visa to a Tourist Visa (pay fees) or leave country for a mini-vacation with the wife and get another one upon your return. And bring your Marriage Certificate just in case.


I think Jon forgot to specify that you can go with your wife to the Philippine citizen line.


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think Jon forgot to specify that you can go with your wife to the Philippine citizen line.


That is the answer I was looking for !!!

Thank you so much ...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think Jon forgot to specify that you can go with your wife to the Philippine citizen line.


I overlooked that too. You do need to approach the counter together and she needs to ask for the Balikbayan stamp from the Official.

Fred


----------



## Aussie11 (Feb 15, 2016)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think Jon forgot to specify that you can go with your wife to the Philippine citizen line.


Thats Good to know as i would have gone through the normal tourist line.


----------

